# avoir beau (divers sens)



## Rex

*Moderator note: *several threads merged to create this one.

Dear all
Although the ductionary has several hundred entries under avoir, this isn't one of them. I gather it means something like "despite whic' but am struggling to put it in context or meaningful sentences. Can anyone help please?


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

J'avais beau lui expliquer, il ne comprenait pas

try as I might, he wouldn't understand


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour Rex,

J'ai beau essayer de trouver un exemple intéressant, je ne peux pas y parvenir...
Il aura beau faire, il ne pourra jamais avoir de meilleures notes que son ami.
Nous avons beau partir en août, il pleut toujours pendant nos vacances !


Hope this helps.


----------



## la grive solitaire

Il y aussi: "On aura beau dire, on aura beau faire = When all is said and done/In the end


----------



## Kelly B

I think of it as "find it useless/fruitless...." but that's rarely the proper wording.
If you've got a dictionary out, try under "beau" instead of "avoir".
Mine offers no direct translation either, but these examples: 
J'ai beau essayer/travailler, je n'y arrive pas = it is no good trying/working, I can't do it;
 L'économie a beau se developper, le chomage progresse = even if the economy does develop, unemployment is still growing


----------



## Jad

Salut  

I came across some lines in Amen by Mickey 3d and I'm a bit confuzzled about what's in bold :

*On a beau dire, on a beau faire*
Tout ce qu'on peut pour tout gâcher

*On a beau rire ou beau pleurer*
*Se défoncer* pour oublier

*Firstly*, I'd like to know what the "beau" is meant to mean. Is it just a little word you can put in for emphasis?

*Secondly*, if you ignore the "beau" (which I don't know if you can do since I don't know what it means here) it says, _on a dire, on a faire, on a rire ou pleurer, se défoncer. _Why are these verbs in the infinitive? It looks like the past participle would be more suitable here because isn't it meant to be the past tense? 

*Thirdly*, if it's the past tense and the last verb used is _se défoncer, _why is it carrying straight on like the verbs before using _avoir_ and not going reflexive using etre, becoming _s'est défoncé?_

I need a bit of explaining!

Merci tout le monde


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

On a beau dire, on a beau faire means : no matter what you do, no matter what you say ...

The phrase"avoir beau" is followed by a verb in the infinitive :
Ils avaient beau s'évertuer à lui expliquer, Julien ne comprenait pas.

On a beau rire ou beau pleurer means whether you laugh or cry won't make any difference in the end.


----------



## Jad

Ahh merci JM  

Ca me semble très très bizarre comme façon de parler... grammaticalement est-ce que c'est correct? Je vois pas comment ça peut avoir du sens! :S


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Oui, oui, c'est parfaitement correct.


----------



## Gil

Thridly:

On a beau rire ou (on a) beau pleurer
(ou on a beau) Se défoncer pour oublier

L'auteur fait les ellipses qui lui conviennent pour arriver au nombre de syllabes souhaité.


----------



## Jad

Ah merci Gil 
Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment cette structure peut avoir du sens? En le reliant à l'anglais peut etre ?

beau rire/pleurer/se défoncer = to laugh/cry/get wasted nicely?
On a beau rire = _you have_ to laugh?
Vous voyez pourquoi j'ai du mal à comprendre? :]


----------



## Cath.S.

_avoir beau = to do sth in vain_

_Il a eu beau les supplier, les soldats l'ont tué._
_Elle avait beau tirer de toutes ses forces, la porte refusait de s'ouvrir._
_J'ai beau apprendre mes leçons, le lendemain j'ai tout oublié._

I cannot explain what _beau_ means in this expression, just accept it as a set phrase (very commonly used). It feels like a very old expression, I wish I knew its origin.


----------



## Aupick

According to one of my dictionaries, several centuries ago the phrase existed as 'avoir bel à', the 'à' justifying the infinitive that follows. Even today you can use 'avoir à + inf' to mean to have to.

Also 'beau' used to be used as an adverb as well as an adjective, presumably meaning 'in vain', or something along those lines.

Putting these together you can almost just about see how the phrase came to be. I know, not very satisfying. Maybe someone else can do better.


----------



## Gil

Beau problème.
Il a beau mentir qui vient de loin.
(On ne peut pas le convaincre de fausseté...)
N.B. N'a pas le même sens que les exemples suivants.

Il a beau crier
(Qu'il crie tant qu'il voudra, ça ne lui servira à rien.)

Il a beau faire
(Qu'il fasse tous ses efforts, il ne viendra pas à bout de son dessein.)


----------



## azedex

Hi everyone. Can someone give me some examples of how this is used, please? It seems to mean "no use..." but is it still in current usage? if it is how is it used?

 Thanks Michael.


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Il avait beau essayer, … : try as he might, … / no matter how hard he tried, …

On a beau faire, … : no matter what you do …


----------



## la grive solitaire

*avoir beau* étudier, supplier, demander = to study, to beg/plead, to ask something *in vain*


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

Elle a beau compter parmi les pays les plus riches de la planète, … :

Although it ranks among the richest nations on earth, … / even though it ranks among the richest nations on earth, ...


----------



## azedex

Je dois avouer Jean-Michel que je ne comprends pas la nuance de votre second exemple. Je vais me renseigner.    Merci.


----------



## Mylala88

I found it under idioms meaning "in vain" or "uselessly"
_J'ai beau essayer traduire la page._
I tried in vain to translate the passage.


----------



## beri

Mylala88 said:
			
		

> I found it under idioms meaning "in vain" or "uselessly"
> _J'ai beau essayer traduire la page._
> I tried in vain to translate the passage.


attention, lorsque l'on utilise 'avoir beau', il faut une seconde partie à la phrase.
Pour être correct dans cet exemple il faudrait donc dire
_J'ai beau essayer de traduire la page, je n'y arrive pas._


----------



## meltem

J'ai beau essayer de traduire la page: no matter how hard I tried to translate the page...


----------



## devil68

Hello everyone,
Could someone help me to translate this sentence :

"On aura beau t'embrasser, au fond tu resteras toujours une grenouille et non un prince"

Thank You


----------



## marget

It's (It will be)a waste of time/There's no point/   kissing you.  At heart, you will always be a frog and not a prince.


----------



## whiffet

_J'ai beau me tâter, je me demande si j'existe pour de vrai._

Quelque quantité que je me tâte, je me demande si j'existe pour de vrai.

C'est juste ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

whiffet said:


> _J'ai beau me tâter, je me demande si j'existe pour de vrai._
> 
> Quelque quantité que je me tâte, je me demande si j'existe pour de vrai.
> 
> C'est juste ?


Non, pas vraiment. 
La tournure est bonne, mais pas pour l'action de se tâter qui n'est pas dénombrable. Tu ne peux donc pas utiliser « quantité » pour une action.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hello

I am late in that discussion, but IMHO, that expression, which mainly express concession, is generally synonymous to : quel(le)s que soi(en)t les efforts que / le nombre de fois où / la force avec laquelle ... on fait quelque chose on n'obtient pas le résultat escompté.


----------



## redot

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Et y'a aussi le comique :
> "t'as beau pas être beau..." (début d'une chanson célèbre du père de M., Louis Chedid)



what the sense of  "t'as beau pas être beau..."? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Punky Zoé

redot said:


> what the sense of  "t'as beau pas être beau..."?


Even though you're not good/fine/nice (talking of the world in the song).


----------



## renoirbleu

alors, comment on traduit cette phrase ?

_j'*ai beau* serrer ta main, nous ne nous reverrons pas demain._

cela veut dire que 'même si j'ai serré ta main, tu vas me quitter, donc nous ne nous reverrons pas demain', c'est ça ??

(je parle aussi d'une chason.  )
merci d'avance !


----------



## i2rsantos

"Entre 1960 at 1970, Montréal avait donc beau se débattre comme un diabétique dans le sirop d'érable."

"avait donc beau se débattre" roughly translated as 'futile struggle'?


----------



## Punky Zoé

renoirbleu said:


> _j'*ai beau* serrer ta main, nous ne nous reverrons pas demain._
> 
> cela veut dire que 'même si j'ai serré ta main, tu vas me quitter, donc nous ne nous reverrons pas demain', c'est ça ??


Sorry for being late, but you get the sense .



i2rsantos said:


> "Entre 1960 at 1970, Montréal avait donc beau se débattre comme un diabétique dans le sirop d'érable."
> 
> "avait donc beau se débattre" roughly translated as 'futile struggle'?


Only the context here gives the idea of 'futile', I would suggest 'no matter how hard Montréal struggle'.


----------



## Enjoibrian

Hi, I'm having trouble figuring out the meaning of "avoir beau" in this article I am reading about the band Okkervil River.  I thought that it is usually used to express the idea that something is not successful, but it doesn't seem to be that way in this context.  Please help me understand what significance this phrase has.  I will put the preceding sentences for context:

On était sur un chantier, au bord de la Seine, sous une voie rapide, avec palissades et graviers. Vincent Moon a aimé le gravier, le gros tas de gravier. Il aurait aimé que Will Sheff, le chanteur d’Okkervil River, s’y asseoie. Mais Will était habillé en noir, très sobre, très grand, il se tenait très droit. Et ne voulait pas saloper son pantalon avant le concert. Alors il s’est tenu debout sur sa blanche colline de gravats, droit et majestueux , c’était un seigneur sur sol instable.

and then it goes on to say:

*Will Sheff a beau avoir* un pantalon, une chemise et des lunettes carrées, c’est un gars souple.

Sorry for such a long post, and thanks for any help!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I agree that it seems to make the last part of the the sentence a _non sequitur_. Normally it would mean something like : "Even though Will Sheff had trousers, a shirt and square-framed glasses,...".
Perhaps Mr Sheff's flexibility concerns his choice of clothes and the following sentence explains.


----------



## Enjoibrian

Thank you for the replies.  I think I have a little bit of the gist of it. I wonder if any native speakers would be able to clarify this any further.


----------



## Oddmania

Uncle Bob said:


> I agree that it seems to make the last part of the the sentence a _non sequitur_. Normally it would mean something like : "Even though Will Sheff had trousers, a shirt and square-framed glasses,...".
> Perhaps Mr Sheff's flexibility concerns his choice of clothes and the following sentence explains.


This what it means:
_Okay, even if he has trousers, a shirt and square-framed glasses, he's flexible anyway._


----------



## Enjoibrian

Oh! Now I get it! Thanks for all the responses, they really helped.  Now that I think about it though, it does make a lot of sense like this.

Thank you everyone!


----------



## marpapanik

J'ai beau avoir dormi.
J'ai eu beau dormir.

Both are correct?


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour marpapanik et bienvenue sur le forum !

Oui, ces deux tournures sont utilisées.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Well...
Cath.S. (#12) gave the circumstances of its use ("to do  something in vain"), though I'm not sure that counts as a definition.  Also, I think, but may well be contradicted, that it isn't just "doing  something in vain" but also frequently insists on the fact that it was done properly/well (although in vain).

As for a translation, there isn't one.  The most general is the "even though (even if)" suggested by  Jean-Michel Carrère though, as in many cases, the best  translation depends on the sentence, especially if it is also insisting  that the verb was "really" done.

Thus, for example, J-M. C.'s (again) "jai beau essayer"/"try as I might" rather than "even though I  tried". It's also possible to use "even though" and bung in an adverb  to insist on the verb "J'ai beau dormir..."/"Even though I slept well..."
As you can see from all the posts there is a variety of other possibilities and also cases where the phrase is used differently (la grive solitaire.

My real reason for writing all this is that I haven't noticed what I think is a quasi-literal translation for "J'ai beau": "_I may well have.._." which would work in many cases.


----------



## ScrapPaper

I'm very late to this discussion, but saw this sentence is _Le Devoir_ (Montreal newspaper) today:

_"La Moldavie *a beau être* l’un des pays les plus pauvres d’Europe, plus du tiers de sa population vivant sous le seuil de pauvreté, ses citoyens se démènent pour accueillir les réfugiés ukrainiens."_

The meaning "in vain" (discussed earlier in this thread) doesn't seem to work for this sentence. Can I translate it like this?....

"Even though Moldavia is one of the poorest countries in Europe, ..."

If that is an accurate translation, then could the original sentence be written like this, without "avoir beau" ? ...

_"Alors que la Moldavie est l’un des pays les plus pauvres d’Europe, ..."_


----------



## Bezoard

Le sens est plutôt  "Bien que la Moldavie soit l'un des pays..." ou "Même si la Moldavie est l'un des pays".
Votre traduction est bonne.


----------



## franc 91

Yes I agree that - even though - is a good translation, it's not easy to convey the meaning of irony contained in this expression. Perhaps - In spite of being - gets a little bit closer.


----------



## Bezoard

Pour l'exemple avec la Moldavie, je ne crois pas que l'expression comporte une nuance ironique.


----------



## Laurent2018

"No matter the fact that Moldavia..." ?

Bizarre de dire que la Moldavie "*a beau* être pauvre", un peu comme si "pauvre" était une qualité ou un avantage: cela dénote une espèce d'ironie -certainement accidentelle- mal placée, presque "non neutre"; la vraie signification est en fait "despite".


----------



## Bezoard

Je me répète mais il n'y a pas nécessairement d'ironie avec "avoir beau".
_J'ai beau être jeune, (mais) j'aime la musique classique._


----------



## Laurent2018

Sans doute, mais ce n'est pas complètement neutre non plus: question de sensibilité.
D'ailleurs ton (mais) entre parenthèses l'indique bien: une espèce de contradiction,  affirmée par le jeune en question.


----------



## Bezoard

Oui, c'est la contradiction que contient aussi "bien que" ou "même si". Ce n'est pas de l'ironie.


----------



## Laurent2018

Donc tu serais choqué si j'écrivais: "ironie de l'histoire, c'est un des pays les plus pauvres qui déploie d'énormes efforts pour l'accueil des réfugiés" ? Perso, avec "a beau être", c'est comme ça que je le perçois dans ce cas-ci (mais pas forcément la volonté de l'auteur).


----------



## Locape

_Avoir beau_ n'a pas de sens ironique en soi, on peut le remplacer en effet par _même si_. Voir les exemples plus haut, comme 'J'ai beau essayer de traduire ce texte, je n'y arrive pas'.


----------



## Laurent2018

Exact !


----------



## Louis XI

Laurent2018 said:


> la Moldavie "*a beau* être pauvre"


*While* Moldova is a poor country, ...


ScrapPaper said:


> La Moldavie *a beau être* l’un des pays les plus pauvres d’Europe


*While* Moldova is one of the poorest countries in Europe, ...

*Even though* marche très bien aussi, comme cela a déjà été dit.

Plus on s'acharne à vouloir trouver une traduction mot à mot, plus on s'éloigne de ce qui se dit naturellement en anglais.

Traduire le _sens_, pas les mots.


----------

